
FBI issues warning over Windows 7 end-of-life - aspenmayer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-issues-warning-over-windows-7-end-of-life/
======
aspenmayer
The _private industry notification_ :

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/7013778-FBI-PIN-
aler...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/7013778-FBI-PIN-alert-on-
Windows-7-End-of-Life.html)

